
Shkreli’s plea from prison: Free me and I’ll cure Covid-19 - asebold
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/shkrelis-plea-from-prison-free-me-and-ill-cure-covid-19/
======
chmaynard
Urban dictionary:

"Sociopaths are people who have little to no conscience. They will lie, cheat,
steal and manipulate others for their own benefit. They know exactly what they
are doing, they just don't care because they don't think that way. If you are
naive enough, they will brainwash you into doing exactly what they say and
what they want..."

Does he want to get out of prison? Yes. Does he want to find a cure for
Covid-19? Who knows, but it's beside the point.

------
op03
If Snotboogie always stole the money, why'd you let him play?

Got to. This America, man.

------
mmhsieh
I say it's worth a try.

